# Microsoft Surface



## B-Blue (Jun 19, 2012)

​


Source


----------



## clonesniper666 (Jun 19, 2012)

Just saw this on another website and I have to say that it looks really cool, but I hope Microsoft does not over price it like they do some things.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 19, 2012)

I can see these being easily damaged, which would completely defeat the purpose of building a keyboard into a protective cover.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 19, 2012)

Too bad it uses Windows 8


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 19, 2012)

Microsoft Surface was previously the name of some kind of touch technology placed in tables that could be used for restaurants and the like. Now it's an overside tablet with a detachable keyboard? I'm not sure I follow the logic that degraded such an innovative product into just another overpriced tablet.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 19, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Microsoft Surface was previously the name of some kind of touch technology placed in tables that could be used for restaurants and the like. Now it's an overside tablet with a detachable keyboard? I'm not sure I follow the logic that degraded such an innovative product into just another overpriced tablet.




All in all, the Original Surface was just an overpriced toy for people who had way too much money.


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 19, 2012)

http://www.microsoft.com/global/surface/en/us/renderingassets/surfacespecsheet.pdf


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 19, 2012)

http://www.engadget.com/2012/06/18/hands-on-with-microsoft-surface-for-windows-rt/






Fuck yes, I want one. Ivy Bridge Core i5, 1080p display and a sexy gorilla glass screen all with full Windows 8.


It's everything I hated about a tablet fixed (the limited OS, I can finally do side-by-side multitasking!) along with everything I loved about one (compact, sexy screen) in one device. It's some kind of awesome hybrid!


----------



## finkmac (Jun 19, 2012)

It has a TRIPOD!
But seriously, why didn't Microsoft announce the price...


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jun 19, 2012)

That is the most amazing adertisement I have *ever *seen! I want this to be the first touchscreen device other than my Galaxy S3 that I've bought.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jun 19, 2012)

soulx said:


> http://www.engadget....for-windows-rt/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, Windows RT can't run normal windows applications, iirc.  ARM and x86(and x64) aren't compatible with eachother.  I don't think so, anyway.  And even then, I think Microsoft has restrictions on what can use the Desktop app and what can't.  And Metro's default "multitasking" is an absolute joke.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 19, 2012)

alunral said:


> Actually, Windows RT can't run normal windows applications, iirc.  ARM and x86(and x64) aren't compatible with eachother.  I don't think so, anyway.  And even then, I think Microsoft has restrictions on what can use the Desktop app and what can't.  And Metro's default "multitasking" is an absolute joke.


I'm talking about the Pro tablet.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 19, 2012)

Ladies, gentlemen... The PC of the future.

Full portability, detachable keyboard, a stand to use the tablet as a monitor when the keyboard is attached, a large HD touchscreen, external memory slots and USB slots, a full-blown OS rather than some contrived clone of a smartphone OS in an oversized shell... what's not to like?

Goodbye, tablets of the past - your assistance is no longer required.

That was one dashing commercial by the way, top-notch work Microsoft - why wasn't this on E3? You would've taken the expo by storm - I bet this thing has SOME gaming capabilities, and with its portability... Let's just say that it's a dream-come-true for those who want a full-blown OS and their beloved PC games on the go.


----------



## WolfSpider (Jun 19, 2012)

Can this run x86 programs?


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 19, 2012)

For a tablet, heck yes.

For a PC, hell no. 

IMO, Windows 8 looks horrible for a PC.

That thing looks promising, but 1.5 pounds is heavy (I'm already complaining that the new brickPad is heavy enough and it's 1.4 pounds).


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 19, 2012)

pricing for the pro model is most likely going to be over $1000, maybe around $1500


----------



## finkmac (Jun 19, 2012)

Looks like more of an "ultrabook" than a "tablet"... Also, a fan... On a tablet?


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 19, 2012)

Personally, I like the idea of Surface. At least the iPad has some serious competition. The new iPad really shot itself on the foot by just having a Retina Display and not having any significant speed improvements.

I just hope it isn't that expensive and the battery is good. I must say the Intel i5 version is more sandwiched between a tablet and a laptop.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm hoping for some more tech specs; I can't wait to see what lies beneath the Surface.

Seriously though, this is actually looking pretty awesome. Considering Apple's current dominance, it will be interesting to see how much competition Microsoft will manage to provide.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 19, 2012)

iPad for money freaks, Surface for feature freaks.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 19, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Microsoft Surface was previously the name of some kind of touch technology placed in tables that could be used for restaurants and the like. Now it's an overside tablet with a detachable keyboard? I'm not sure I follow the logic that degraded such an innovative product into just another overpriced tablet.


That's what I thought too when I saw this post. I actually did like that concept even if it was not going to be affordable.... I remember the ads were insanely cool. If this tablet thing has some features transferred over (like the NFC pic transfer and what not), then count me impressed.

Anyway, Microsoft better prepare for an inevitable lawsuit from Apple LOLOLOL Nahh I kid.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 19, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> For a tablet, heck yes.
> 
> For a PC, hell no.
> 
> ...


Windows 8's fatal flaw for most users is the Metro UI, which in fact is not a flaw here considering it's touchscreen-equipped. In fact, it's a strong quality of the product.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jun 19, 2012)

This tought me that computers and magnets go together.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow, this looks fan-freaking-tastic. This might actually be the reason why I buy a tablet. It's the little things that make such a big difference for this.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 19, 2012)

clonesniper666 said:


> Just saw this on another website and I have to say that it looks really cool, but I hope Microsoft does not over price it like they do some things.


they will


----------



## The Milkman (Jun 19, 2012)

If it was x86 based, FFFUUUUCCCCKKKK YEAH SON.
But its Arm based. Meaning its just going to end up as a powerful tablet. Which means little to nothing for anyone with an actual computer (or who don't need to carry one with them all the time). Plus, if windows 8 runs anything like Windows mobile then coffee tables shall be flipped!!


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 19, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> If it was x86 based, FFFUUUUCCCCKKKK YEAH SON.
> But its Arm based. Meaning its just going to end up as a powerful tablet. Which means little to nothing for anyone with an actual computer (or who don't need to carry one with them all the time). Plus, if windows 8 runs anything like Windows mobile then coffee tables shall be flipped!!



They actually have two different versions coming out.

This explains: http://www.engadget.com/2012/06/18/microsoft-surface-tablets-the-differences-between-rt-and-window/

Too tire to explain myself.


----------



## Centrix (Jun 19, 2012)

SOLD!!! I thought it was something to compete with Wii U boy was I wrong I didn't know it had USB ports or was Microsoft's Windows 8 tablet kudos on one upping Apple once again! Man I want one now I love Windows 8 I'm using it now as my default OS.


----------



## The Milkman (Jun 19, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > If it was x86 based, FFFUUUUCCCCKKKK YEAH SON.
> ...



FFFFUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCKKKKKKK YYYEEEEEAAAH SON!
MICROSOFT. TAKE ALL MY MONEY.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 19, 2012)

uh lots of tablets have usb ports right now, nothing new


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 19, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> uh lots of tablets have usb ports right now, nothing new



Lots of tablets have micro USB ports. These are full ports. Only tabs I know of that have full USB ports are the Asus Transformer and Toshiba Thrive. Which is two...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 19, 2012)

this thing is just a ripoff of the asus transformer anyway and will cost twice as much plus it won't use android


----------



## Izen (Jun 19, 2012)

This may be a tad off-topic, but can anyone explain the full downside of ARM? Will no applications that run originally x86 not run on ARM unless totally rebuilt? For example, would I be able to run, say, the Windows x86 version of VLC Media Player, or would the fine folks at VideoLAN have to recode/port it (granted, they would probably do this anyways). What about WinRAR or 7-Zip? I apologize for my lack of understanding, but my previously conceived notions were that the OS was what really mattered, and the processor was just the brute force.

On-topic, this thing is absolutely gorgeous. It gives the iPad a serious run for it's money in the looks department, and it seems like as far a features go, it's not lacking at all. Apple really needs some serious competition, for their own innovation's sake and for the sake of the tablet world, in general.

EDIT: Also, I love that it has a USB port, but honestly, I think Microsoft should have gone the extra mile and thrown a second on there. Maybe I'm just treating this too much like it's a laptop PC.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 19, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> > uh lots of tablets have usb ports right now, nothing new
> ...


Acer A200, A500
Acrhos 101
hp slate
a few generic branded epad tablets have full usb ports


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 19, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> this thing is just a ripoff of the asus transformer anyway and will cost twice as much plus it won't use android


The fact that it has a deatachable keyboard does not mean it's a rip-off - it just means that it has this particular feature. It won't use Android, it'll just use a far superior OS, oh geee!


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 19, 2012)

If I go to Curtin University I should get this, just cause I can't stand macs.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 19, 2012)

So...

Surface = iPad clone with a keyboard in the magnetic cover stuff (first marketed by iPad 2 one year ago, well except the keyboard part)
Surface Pro = Acer Iconia W500 clone with a keyboard in the magnetic cover stuff

SUPERCOOLSTORYMS


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 19, 2012)

raulpica said:


> So...
> 
> Surface = iPad clone with a keyboard in the magnetic cover stuff (first marketed by iPad 2 one year ago, well except the keyboard part)
> Surface Pro = Acer Iconia W500 clone with a keyboard in the magnetic cover stuff
> ...


Except it's not an iPad (also known as iPhone that drank a lot of milk when it was a little chip) and it's not made by Acer (also known as a suicidal piece of hardware that works only when it really feels like it) - two qualities that automatically make it interesting.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 19, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > So...
> ...


Well yeah  My only concerns are the prices. I'm sure the Surface will price along $400-500 (which I'm sure will be the price for every decent W8 arm tablet out there... expect chinese clones to be around $200-$300), and the Surface Pro along $600-700.

They should sell it on a loss initially to create an userbase for it, imho.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 19, 2012)

raulpica said:


> They should sell it on a loss initially to create an userbase for it, imho.


Seeing that it runs Windows 8 - an operating system that's available for every hardware developer out there to buy and use, I'm not particularily sure if they really need to create a userbase - the userbase will come to them.

We can all praise Linux distros, MacOS or any other operating system out there, but truth to be told, the general public uses Windows. It has spread better than anyone could expect and I think it's safe to assume that the average user will choose a Windows tablet out of a bunch of other choices simply because he or she will be able to use the same applications (provided that they get their ARM updates or that the system will simply launch them via a compatibility layer).

The only thing that bothers me is how the ARM processors will handle x86/x64 applications, but seeing that Microsoft was perfectly capable of writing the WOW64 overlay for x64 architectures, surely they can pull off something similar for our beloved ARM's... at least I hope so. Otherwise using an ARM seems utterly pointless.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 19, 2012)

I really love to see how this goes.

Windows 8 is a tablet's dream, especially with that Metro UI which is designed for touch input. Throw in an Intel Core i5, browser of choice, USB, this looks very good.

However M$ really overprice at times, I hope they don't go down to pricing $800 - $1500 for Surface. They charged $200+ for Windows 7 (ouch) here so I'm a little worried. No cellular is also a bummer, because I always bring my iPad out.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 19, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> The only thing that bothers me is how the ARM processors will handle x86/x64 applications, but seeing that Microsoft was perfectly capable of writing the WOW64 overlay for x64 architectures, surely they can pull off something similar for our beloved ARM's... at least I hope so. Otherwise using an ARM seems utterly pointless.


Simple - it doesn't. Look at the size. The Pro is bigger. That's because it uses another CPU (Medfield? or maybe the same AMD C-series the W500 uses) 

ARM can't just cope with x86. x86 code is fatter and slower than ARM code. A dynamic recompiler (and that is quite a feat!) on a 1,5GHz ARM processor would probably result in the same performances as a 500MHz x86 processor


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 19, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Simple - it doesn't. Look at the size. The Pro is bigger. That's because it uses another CPU (Medfield? or maybe the same AMD C-series the W500 uses)
> 
> ARM can't just cope with x86. x86 code is fatter and slower than ARM code. A dynamic recompiler (and that is quite a feat!) on a 1,5GHz ARM processor would probably result in the same performances as a 500MHz x86 processor


The Pro version has an Ivy Bridge i5 on-board apparently, and "the performance of a 500MHz processor" likely wouldn't bother those who simply want to use standard utilities, which is exactly what the standard version is for. Power Users can hop onto the Pro Wagon.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 19, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Simple - it doesn't. Look at the size. The Pro is bigger. That's because it uses another CPU (Medfield? or maybe the same AMD C-series the W500 uses)
> ...


But standard utilities will all come in ARM flavour! No need for a recompiler, yet again  Also because:


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Only software written using the Windows Runtime, Metro-style apps, can be used on Windows RT. Developers will not be able to create applications to run on Windows RT using the Win32 APIs. [wikipedia]


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 19, 2012)

Das Gasp! That renders the RT version of the tablet completely useless for anything other than petty iPaddery!

Thankfully there's the Pro option.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 19, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Das Gasp! That renders the RT version of the tablet completely useless for anything other than petty iPaddery!
> 
> Thankfully there's the Pro option.


That's why I said that the Surface (not Pro) is just an iPad clone!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 19, 2012)

forget the ipad, this is the new gen and the bomb
microsoft, taking their time and doing it right these days!


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jun 19, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> pricing for the pro model is most likely going to be over $1000, maybe around $1500


I doubt that, iPads are $500 in australia so I figure Microsoft would at least "try" to be price competitive


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 19, 2012)

Izen said:


> I love that it has a USB port, but honestly, I think Microsoft should have gone the extra mile and thrown a second on there. Maybe I'm just treating this too much like it's a laptop PC.


I thought so too when I realized that it only has one, but then I started wondering whether it warrants the use of more than one... and it doesn't. Technically you could use a mouse, but then again, you already have a touchscreen and a touchpad built-in. You could use a keyboard, but it already has one too. You could use it for a printer, but nowadays printers use Bluetooth or WiFi anyways to remain connected with the entire network, and even if you use a low-end one, that's still just one port and it's not something you travel with anyways. What you're left with is USB storage, and for that, one port is enough, plus, you can always use a USB hub - they cost next to nothing. Including a port alone is a big step in the right direction, the perhaptial ports or ports without USB Host functionality need to die a horrible death.


----------



## Ben_j (Jun 19, 2012)

finkmac said:


> It has a TRIPOD!
> But seriously, why didn't Microsoft announce the price...


I'd say $1000-ish for the Intel one. and aligned on the iPad for the ARM based one


----------



## mameks (Jun 19, 2012)

holy shit that's sexy and damn those specs


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 19, 2012)

Crappy trailer aside, it does look like a really interesting device that seeks to lesser the gap between tablet and computer.

If Windows 8 on this does everything Windows 8 does on the computer then count me in. Well, if it's the right price. Seems like the perfect companion piece for SmartGlass.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 19, 2012)

If I can uninstall Windows 8 and install Linux on it, I am interested.
If not, I am not interested.


----------



## finkmac (Jun 19, 2012)

Ben_j said:


> finkmac said:
> 
> 
> > It has a TRIPOD!
> ...



So, a Netbook, and an Ultrabook...

And here I was expecting something well thought out... Heck, the ad wasn't even that good... Talked about the features, didn't even talk about what you could do with it...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 19, 2012)

Epic is looking to support it with Unreal Engine as well.

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/354362/epic-exec-eager-to-support-microsoft-surface-tablet-with-unreal-engine/


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 19, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> That thing looks promising, but 1.5 pounds is heavy (I'm already complaining that the new brickPad is heavy enough and it's 1.4 pounds).



What catastrophic celestial event did I miss that altered the Earth's gravitational pull enough to make 1.5 pounds heavy???


----------



## M[u]ddy (Jun 19, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that bothers me is how the ARM processors will handle x86/x64 applications, but seeing that Microsoft was perfectly capable of writing the WOW64 overlay for x64 architectures, surely they can pull off something similar for our beloved ARM's... at least I hope so. Otherwise using an ARM seems utterly pointless.
> ...


Still apps run on both. That's kind of the only thing connecting Windows RT and Windows 8.
They made it look like Windows RT is based on Windows 8, to make RT look like a real OS instead of another Windows Mobile, which has a very bad reputation.
However, what's more likely? That the rewrote Windows 8 to run on arm processors and removed the whole desktop interface in the process or that they just updated Windows Mobile 7.5?
Still developers can now make games and programs that directly run on both, which should give Windows based tablets a huge growth in apps.


----------



## dickfour (Jun 19, 2012)

Looks like this seeks to address the glaring weakness of the ipad and other tablets. Seriously wtf apple where's the microsd slot on your tablet? This looks really good. Maybe apple will finally be forced to do the right thing


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 19, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > That thing looks promising, but 1.5 pounds is heavy (I'm already complaining that the new brickPad is heavy enough and it's 1.4 pounds).
> ...


You just missed the massive apocalypse.

Seriously though, 1.5 lbs for a tablet thinner than the brickPad is just stupid.


----------



## The Milkman (Jun 19, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > this thing is just a ripoff of the asus transformer anyway and will cost twice as much plus it won't use android
> ...


I doubt it. If its anything like Win Mobile its going to suck ass. I haven't gotten into the beta since I'm not using my own PC but it looks like Windows Mobile PHAT to me, personally I would prefer Android but atleast its not IOS.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 19, 2012)

Am I out of the loop? Is this revolutionary as people are making it out to be?
I thought we already had tablet/laptop hybrids, which ran 7 not 8. So what makes this so much better? (Genuine question.) See: Asus Eee Pad Transformer Prime.


----------



## Qtis (Jun 19, 2012)

The price could be quite low since Microsoft doesn't have to pay for licenses (in a way). Thus the initial hardware is the key here. It's quite possible to price is competitively compared to the iPad, since Apple takes quite a bit of profit off of every unit sold. Thus MS has quite an advantage if they're willing to take a bit of a smaller loss on the tablets at launch. Profits will rise when materials become cheaper 

ps. What's the hate for Windows 8? If it'd be a PC, I'd understand, but this is a tablet. The reason why metro even exists


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 19, 2012)

Qtis said:


> The price could be quite low since Microsoft doesn't have to pay for licenses (in a way). Thus the initial hardware is the key here. It's quite possible to price is competitively compared to the iPad, since Apple takes quite a bit of profit off of every unit sold. Thus MS has quite an advantage if they're willing to take a bit of a smaller loss on the tablets at launch. Profits will rise when materials become cheaper
> 
> ps. What's the hate for Windows 8? If it'd be a PC, I'd understand, but this is a tablet. The reason why metro even exists



Pretty sure you can just turn off the Metro layout on the PC version and it basically acts like Windows 7 then.

People are just hating because they can. It happens when pretty much any electronic company reveals anything. I, for one, think this is pretty cool.


----------



## Qtis (Jun 19, 2012)

DeadLocked said:


> Am I out of the loop? Is this revolutionary as people are making it out to be?
> I thought we already had tablet/laptop hybrids, which ran 7 not 8. So what makes this so much better? (Genuine question.) See: Asus Eee Pad Transformer Prime.


Well we do have a huge variety of tablets, but Apple is able to get 62% of the 100million+ devices sold with only one or two models sold at the same time, there really isn't competition able to fight the iPads. This could really be something that could fight it. Sure Android is nice and all, but it hasn't been able to get to iPad sales even though there are tons of models and many different manufacturers.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 19, 2012)

Qtis said:


> DeadLocked said:
> 
> 
> > Am I out of the loop? Is this revolutionary as people are making it out to be?
> ...


I blame the lack of marketing more than the devices themselves. I don't know many people who are knowledgeable about tablets and the range that would choose an iPad over a Windows 7 tablet computer. 

At first I thought this advert was stupid, far too minimalist and painted the tablet in a bit of a fashion-sense appeal rather than function, but thinking on the techniques Apple uses... They may have something.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 19, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> > pricing for the pro model is most likely going to be over $1000, maybe around $1500
> ...


why does an ultrabook have to compete with a ipad?


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Qtis said:
> 
> 
> > The price could be quite low since Microsoft doesn't have to pay for licenses (in a way). Thus the initial hardware is the key here. It's quite possible to price is competitively compared to the iPad, since Apple takes quite a bit of profit off of every unit sold. Thus MS has quite an advantage if they're willing to take a bit of a smaller loss on the tablets at launch. Profits will rise when materials become cheaper
> ...


The thing is, can you do that.

If they can give me a complete Win 7-like layout, then I'm in. I heard it lacks the start button.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 19, 2012)

people fear change. i remember 2 or more ppl who didnt like the windows 7 aero layout as they migrated from xp. they probably didnt know that u can open two programs/documents and compare them side by side which is an EXTEREMELY useful tool/design.

windows 8 metro puts less color, more focus and better shortcuts than what windows has been putting on the desktop

but i really feel they need the start button to browse through your computer


----------



## Zetta_x (Jun 19, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > That thing looks promising, but 1.5 pounds is heavy (I'm already complaining that the new brickPad is heavy enough and it's 1.4 pounds).
> ...



Actually, pounds is a unit of force which already considers gravity. So instead of a shift of gravitational pull, it's more of a shift of subjective cluster fucks


----------



## Carnivean (Jun 19, 2012)

shakirmoledina said:


> people fear change. i remember 2 or more ppl who didnt like the windows 7 aero layout as they migrated from xp. they probably didnt know that u can open two programs/documents and compare them side by side which is an EXTEREMELY useful tool/design.
> 
> windows 8 metro puts less color, more focus and better shortcuts than what windows has been putting on the desktop
> 
> but i really feel they need the start button to browse through your computer



That's not an improvement for me, I don't use my desktop for icons or gadgets. I use the start menu search function pretty much exclusively.

Also this looks mighty interesting, doubt I can afford to drop the amount a UK pro model will end up being though.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 19, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > *Pretty sure you can just turn off the Metro layout on the PC version and it basically acts like Windows 7 then.*
> ...


If its fully disabled I think the start button returns. The thing is disabling it is not user-friendly and requires going in and editting a Registry Value (quite simple but still not an on/off switch).
We can disable it but MS are still pushing it for desktop use which makes no sense. I can understand them wanting the compatibility layer for the 2 devices so if you own a tablet you can have the same apps on your normal PC but the full Start Menu interface just feels huge on a desktop screen. I have a mouse, I can click small buttons I don't need a giant tile to start up every App.

Back on topic I think this looks pretty damn awesome. Windows 8 should be a nice tablet experience, though its app store is going to be very limited at first so they'll have to work to get devs on board for the Metro Apps. I like the look of this tablet, a sort of convergence of tablet and ultrabook. Like what the Transformer is but less limited as it can run a full desktop (if you buy the Pro).


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 19, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> I doubt it. If its anything like Win Mobile its going to suck ass. I haven't gotten into the beta since I'm not using my own PC but it looks like Windows Mobile PHAT to me, personally I would prefer Android but atleast its not IOS.


Windows 8 (Talking about the Pro version here) = Windows 7 with MetroUI.



M[u]ddy said:


> Still apps run on both. That's kind of the only thing connecting Windows RT and Windows 8.
> They made it look like Windows RT is based on Windows 8, to make RT look like a real OS instead of another Windows Mobile, which has a very bad reputation.
> However, what's more likely? That the rewrote Windows 8 to run on arm processors and removed the whole desktop interface in the process or that they just updated Windows Mobile 7.5?
> Still developers can now make games and programs that directly run on both, which should give Windows based tablets a huge growth in apps.


No such thing as Windows Mobile - WM was based on Windows CE and it finished its evolution on 6.5. Pretty sure that the new system is called Windows Phone.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 20, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> > uh lots of tablets have usb ports right now, nothing new
> ...



Nope, the Acer Iconia has one as well.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 20, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Qtis said:
> ...


You can't turn MetroUI off as of today, but you *can* install additional software to hide it and use the standard orb instead.

There are many third-party programs that re-create the Windows 7 layout if you're really so allergic to changes, but there really isn't much reason to do so due to the fact that the device has a touchscreen as it is.

Still, just to name a few, ViStart and Start8 are free solutions.

*ViStart:*


Spoiler











*Start8:*


Spoiler











As you can see, ViStart takes the traditional approach while Start8 tries to blend with the Metro style of Windows. Pick your poison.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 20, 2012)

Qtis said:


> DeadLocked said:
> 
> 
> > Am I out of the loop? Is this revolutionary as people are making it out to be?
> ...


is actually 53% and 51% now respectively http://www.slashgear.com/ios-and-android-tablet-usage-level-reveals-study-18234449/


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 20, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> is actually 53% and 51% now respectively http://www.slashgear...study-18234449/


53% + 51% = *104%*​*MARKET*​*



*​*BLOWN*​...but let's forget about this minor miscalculation for now and assume that it's 50/50, in that case it's still a pathological situation. Rarely does a single company hold all the rest literally by the balls in a given sector of the industry. As far as smartphones and tablets go, Apple appears to be the leading brand due to their expert marketing, even if the rival hardware is comparable if not, in many cases, better.​The situation will resolve itself automatically - be it by Buyer's Remorse for whatever reasons or the competitors stepping up their game, but it has to be healed - otherwise Apple will remain the handbreak of the industry. The competition right now is not "healthy" - rival companies are not creating original products, they're creating designs *to combat those of Apple*, leading to mimicry, often even of the features that people absolutely detest. Hardware manufacturers assume that if Apple's crap sells, they can also create crap and that's simply not the case.​Every race has a leader - that much is obvious, but if the leader is miles ahead of the rest in rankings not because of skill and invention but because of publicity, you may as well bail from the race.​The manufacturers should compete on the market using their devices, not ads. They should not copy designs in their entirety like it's going on right now - they should only include functionality that is well-accepted and build on-top of it, rather than creating a design "similar" to something that sells well. This isn't even about the patents, it's about the End-User's choice.​If not for Apple's iOS menu that's been so well-recieved, who knows how operating systems would look nowadays. Do note that even Android - the strong rival of the iOS mimics the iOS's layout nowadays rather than have its own cup of tea - why?​Microsoft made a bold move and a statement - they plan to release state-of-the-art technology just like Asus does, combine it with a slimline chassis of the iPad and add their own flavour of Windows 8 - even in x86/x64 form for the Pro edition of surface. This is what I'm talking about - take the good qualities, build upon them and be original by adding a flair of your own inginuity both to the software and the hardware to give the End-User a choice.​Having 32 devices that do exactly the same, have comparable specs, comparable features and look near-identical is not a choice - it's a matter of brand loyalty. What the users should have is a *choice* between what they value more and what they value less.​This is only one of the reasons why I think that Apple's portable hardware all-stars - the iPod, iPhone and iPad are a waste of time. When you create only one model of your hardware with one set of features, perhaps with differentiation in the size of storage, you basically show the middle finger to the user and say "you'll have it and you'll like it". I show the middle finger back and reply "Nope". You should too.​​

*EDIT:* For some reason I can't post stuff in clean paragraphs, forgive for the wall of text.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 21, 2012)

some people own both an ios and android tablet so its counted for each side


----------



## mrtofu (Jun 21, 2012)

deleted


----------



## mameks (Jun 21, 2012)

WatchGintama said:


> If it can run my games (MapleStory and Dragon Nest), I'm in.  It would be even better if it could run Dolphin orDeSmuME.


should be able to :3


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> pricing for the pro model is most likely going to be over $1000, maybe around $1500


lol bump, pricing finally came in (actually a month ago)

I wasn't far off

$899 for the 64GB
$999 for the 128GB

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-205_162-57564268/microsoft-surface-pro-expected-to-arrive-in-weeks/

still over priced and it's no android tablet / ipad killer at that price


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks awesome. Definetely interested.


----------

